
Game developers must avoid the ‘wage-slave’ attitude - underscoremark
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/16/game-developers-must-avoid-the-wage-slave-attitude/
======
underscoremark
Just so it's clear, I think this guy is out to lunch:

> "Don’t be in the game industry if you can’t love all 80 hours/week of it —
> you’re taking a job from somebody who would really value it."

